# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të rrisim shpejtsin e Kompjuterit

## Sirius

Përshëndetje

Kjo temë ju dedikohet atyre që kan njohuri për kompjuter por nëse e lexoni me vëmendje edhe dikush që nuk ka njohuri për kompjuter mundet me ja rrit shpejtsin Kompjuterit tij.

Ka metoda të ndryshme për rritjen e shpejtësis të kompjuterit, por ndër to jan edhe disa të rrëzikshme  (Ndryshimet Hardverike dhe ndryshimet e konfigurimeve në BIOS) të cilat mund të qojn edhe deri tek prishja e PC-së tuaj.

Metodat e rrëzikshme janë: Ndryshimet Hardverike dhe ndryshimet e konfigurimeve në BIOS


Ndryshimet hardverike:

Te ndryshimet hardverike bëhet ndërrimi i Procesorit “CPU” dhe ndërrimi i RAM memorjes  (Random access memory).
Kujdes kur ndrroni CPU lexoni librin e Pllakës Amë (Motherboard) se qfar CPU mundeni mi vendos. Gjithashtu edhe për ndrrimin e RAM memorjes duhet ta dini qfar tipi me ble 168-pin DIMM apo 72-pin SIMM, modelet tjera kan dal prej përdorimit.


Ndryshimet e konfigurimeve në BIOS:

Ndryshimi i frekuencave të Procesorit “CPU”  (Rritja e Mhz të Clock)  
Ndryshimi i frekuencave të RAM memorjes  “DIMM, SIMM etj.” 
Referimet e voltazhës të Memorjes Fizike “DDR, SDR etj.”
Ndryshimet e voltazhës të Procesorit “CPU”

Ju kisha rekomandu që nëse dëshironi tja rrisni shpejtësin PC tuaj te ndryshimet e konfiguracioneve në BIOS të bëni ndryshime vetëm në frekuencat e Procesorit “CPU” sepse kto tjerat rekomandohet mi lan në mënyr automatike.
Kujdes edhe nëse vendosni me bo ndryshime në frekuencat e Procesorit “CPU” së pari duhet të siguroni një CPU FAN (Ventilator për ftohjen e procesorit) ma të madh se at që e ka sepse i vetmi rrëzik është që pasi tja rritni Mhz të Clock, Procesori punon në frekuenca ma t’larta kështu që edhe nxehet ma shum dhe si pasoj e kësaj mund t’vjen edhe deri tek djegëja e tij.


Si bëhet ndryshimi i konfigurimeve në BIOS?
Ristaro Kompjuterin dhe futu në BIOS, aty zgjedh menyn Advanced pastoj shko tek rreshti CPU Frequency dhe rrit Mhz të Clock.


Metoda e shpejt dhe GRATIS veproni sipas rendit me ngjyr të kuqe.

Nuk është e domosdoshme ndrrimi i CPU FAN nëse keni programe që tregon temperaturen e CPU  dhe e vereni se nuk ka nevoj me ja ndërru CPU FAN.
Një program që informon dhe mundëson ndryshimin e të gjithave funksioneve Hardverike dhe Softverike, EVEREST Ultimate Edition 2006
http://everest.en.softonic.com/ie/49832


Metodat jo të rrezikshme përmes Softverëve.

Kërko në Google Programe të cilët bëjn optimizimin e sistemit pastaj hap Ëeb faqen www.download.com shkruaj emrin e programit, shkarkoje, instaloje dhe optimizo sistemin te cilët ndikojn shum edhe në punën e diskut (HardDisk).

Një ndër programet që ka ndikim të madh për optimizimin e sistemit është edhe INTELLI HYPER SPEED BOOSTER i cili për të njejtën koh optimizon edhe Bandwith-in dhe si rezulltat i kësaj dot keni edhe rrjetin e Internetit pak ma t’shpejt, këtu mund ta shkarkoni . 
http://www.shareëareplaza.com/Intell...oad_26778.html

OptimizeXP Hardëare Edition
http://www.programurl.com/optimizexp...re-edition.htm

Ia kaloni mir.

----------


## Sirius

INTELLI HYPER SPEED BOOSTER
http://www.sharewareplaza.com/Intell...ads_26778.html

OptimizeXP Hardware Edition
http://www.programurl.com/software-o...wnloadnow.html

----------

